# ATV / UTV - kids and helmets



## DeadI

I have been searching the net looking for the laws on kids and helmets.
I have found and know that they are required to wear them while on ATV's (4 wheelers) however I am haveing a hard time finding the law while in a side by side or UTV. My buddy has a street legal 4 seat side by side and we are unclear if the kiddos need to wear a helmet in it. It does have the roll cage and the seat belts. 

Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Critter

Do you have a quarter to toss up into the air? 

As it was explained to me quite a few years ago they require a helmet for 18 and under if the side by side is just registered as a off road vehicle. If it is street legal then no helmets are required. 

We just made the kids always wear a helmet no matter how they were registered. The first time one of their heads comes into contact with the roll cage you will appreciate the helmet. 

I did a little digging on Rzr forum and came up with the law:

41-22-10.8. Protective headgear requirements - Owner duty - Penalty for violation.
(1) A person under the age of 18 may not operate or ride on all-terrain type I vehicles,
snowmobiles, or motorcycles on public land unless the person is wearing a properly fitted and
fastened, United States Department of Transportation safety-rated protective headgear
designed for motorized vehicle use.

Side by sides are classified as Type 2 where no helmet is required.

But a lot of them have also found out that it depends on the officer that pulls you over to check things out if you get a ticket or not.


----------



## DeadI

Thanks.


----------



## PBH

DeadI said:


> I have been searching the net looking for the laws on kids and helmets....I am haveing a hard time finding the law while in a side by side or UTV.


Here you go:

law:
http://site.utah.gov/stateparks/wp-content/uploads/sites/13/2015/02/2016-OHV-law-booklet.pdf



> 41-22-10.8. Protective headgear requirements
> Owner duty
> (1) A person under the age of 18 may not operate or ride on all-terrain type I vehicles,
> snowmobiles, or motorcycles on public land unless the person is wearing a properly fitted and
> fastened, United States Department of Transportation safety-rated protective headgear designed
> for motorized vehicle use.


Definition


> 41-22-2. Definitions.
> (2) "All-terrain type I vehicle" means any motor vehicle 52 inches or less in width, having an un-laden dry weight of 1500 pounds or less, traveling on three or more low pressure tires, having a seat designed to be straddled by the operator, and designed for or capable of travel over unimproved terrain.
> 
> (3)
> (a) "All-terrain type II vehicle" means any other motor vehicle, not defined in Subsection (2), (11), or (22), designed for or capable of travel over unimproved terrain.
> (b) "All-terrain type II vehicle" includes a class A side-by-side vehicle.
> (c) "All-terrain type II vehicle" does not include golf carts,any vehicle designed to carry a disabled person, any vehicle not specifically designed for recreational use, or farm tractors as defined under Section 41-1a-102.


by definition, side-by-side atv's do not fall under the helmet requirements. Thus, kids legally do not need a helmet.

However:
https://stateparks.utah.gov/activities/off-highway-vehicles/ohv-laws-rules/


StateParks.Utah.gov said:


> ..we advise everyone to wear a helmet. It can save your life.


----------

